# Rechtswidrige Nutzung der Rufnummern (0)9005 161622, (0)9005 203045 und  (0)9005 558820 aufgrund von



## ISPKORTE (17 März 2013)

BNetzA schrieb:
			
		

> Rechtswidrige Nutzung der Rufnummern (0)9005 161622, (0)9005 203045 und
> (0)9005 558820 aufgrund von Telefon-Spam
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## bernhard (17 März 2013)

http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/cln...ListeMassnahmen/ListeMassnahmen_Basepage.html


> 20.02.2013	9005161622, 9005203045, 9005558820	Spam SMS	Abschaltung der Rufnummern zum 23.02.2013


----------

